# SRR - Crash Investigation Review and Updates 2007



## SRR (Mar 22, 2003)

http://srrtraining.com/CrashInvestigationReview2007.html








*Location of Training:* Portsmouth Police Department
3 Junkins Avenue
Portsmouth, NH 03801 
*Dates:* April 23-27, 2007 
*Registration/Check-in:* Monday, April 23, 2007
7:30AM-8:00AM 
*Recommended Hotel:* Comfort Inn
Route 1 Lafayette Road
Portsmouth, NH 03801
603-433-3338 
Rate is $59.95 = tax Per Person/Per Night
Ask for Portsmouth Police Training Rate

*Course Cost:* $575.00

*Directions:* Please use www.mapquest.com 

*Who Should Attend: *Individuals that have completed _SRR's Advanced Crash Investigation_ and/or _SRR's Crash Reconstruction _or their equivalence.

This class is a comprehensive review, plus known updates, in the field of crash investigation. Crash investigation and reconstruction is a skill that requires those individuals that are called upon to investigate motor vehicle crashes to be a finder of facts. Were human factors involved? Was reduced visibility a causative factor? Could it be that the crash was unavoidable? Was mechanical failure an issue? Was it preventable? These, an numerous other issues, will be discussed in this week long review with others charged with the answering the same questions, "Who and/or what caused the crash?"

*Required Material:* 
It is the responsibility of the student to bring a scientific calculator, traffic template (Blue Blitz), 360° protractor, notes and textbooks from previously attended classes. Pencils, hi-liters and paper will be provided.​
Laptops with crash investigation software encouraged, but formulas will be 
performed by hand first.

*Topics to be covered:*

Traffic Template Usage
Basic Physics Concepts;
Newton's Laws of Motion;
Vehicle Damage Analysis;
Perception and Reaction Times;
Visibility Assessments;
Time and Distance Studies;
Airborne Equations;
Conservation of Linear Momentum;
Vector Analysis;
Photography;
Advanced Measuring; and
Diagramming.
Lamp Examination
Vehicle Dynamics
Tire Marks and Tire Evidence
Roadway Evidence Determination, Recording and Preservation
Photography
Conservation of Linear Momentum;
In-line Impacts;
Oblique Impacts;
Utility Pole Impacts;
Multiple Departure Momentum Analysis;
Vector Analysis;
Pedestrian Collision Reconstruction;
Derivation of Equations, Including: Kinetic Energy Formula, Minimum Speed Formula, Combined Speeds, Critical Speed Equation and Yaw Radius Equation.
Use of Quadratic Equation;
Motorcycle Speed Estimates;
Commercial Vehicle Collisions;
Fundamentals of Reconstruction Computer Software Programs; and
Case Studies.
*Instructors:*

*Sgt. Ross Panacopoulos, *Massachusetts State Police, ACTAR # 299 has reconstructed over 1000 motor vehicle crashes, including 500 fatal crashes and has been recognized as an expert in courtrooms in Massachusetts, New Hampshire and Rhode Island. He is an instructor for the Massachusetts State Police, the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration, the Massachusetts Municipal Police Training Committee, and the Massachusetts Governor's Highway Safety Bureau. 

*Trooper Paul Powell, *Massachusetts State Police, ACTAR # 461 has reconstructed over 500 motor vehicle crashes with many involving commercial motor vehicles. Trooper Powell was assigned to the Massachusetts State Police Reconstruction Section for over ten years and is currently assigned to the Massachusetts State Police Commercial Vehicle Enforcement Unit.


----------

